# Breaking My Own Cardinal Rule



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I NEVER post other people's stuff with out permission, but I was so moved by this gentleman that I cannot resist.

Last night at my local IPMS meeting, an elderly veteran (don't know his name) built this stupendous DC-2 or 3 Super Mainliner completely from scratch. It included his own carved wood for vacuforming, scratch styrene, casted resin, and lord knows what else. He was passionate about this build and had worked on it for years. The model was huge, and virtually perfect down to the smallest detail. 

He said he took a ride on one when he was 10 years old and has waited his whole life for an accurate, nicely scaled kit. Well, he could not wait any longer. He included all documentation and even had schematics to reference from.

Here are three pics from my crappy cell phone camera:



















Check out the documentation:










This guy was such an inspiration with his passion for the hobby and love of this plane!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

It's impossible to see in those photos, but the plane skin surface was broken up in such a way that the panels were different sheens and shades. If photographed in the correct light and setting, you could not tell it from a real full-sized plane.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very impressive work! Some people just have amazing skills. Wish I was one of them!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

It's the rarest of the rare. That's the one-of-a-kind DC-4E.

Only one was built. Douglas, of course, would later produce a DC-4 in massive numbers but it was an entirely different plane than the DC-4E.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

zike said:


> It's the rarest of the rare. That's the one-of-a-kind DC-4E.
> 
> Only one was built. Douglas, of course, would later produce a DC-4 in massive numbers but it was an entirely different plane than the DC-4E.


Thanks for the clarification! That is an awesome history. I wonder if he flew that specific one, or just a regular DC-4? I'll ask at the next meeting. My local IPMS is so well attended, that I just barely know a handful of names. This guy is not a prolific builder, but the ones he does are amazing.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You know, after several deep google searches, I can only find some vintage toys with those markings. I guess they never made a kit of this in any way. Strange.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy crud! I think this is the guy!!

http://sky-sovereign-dc-4e.blogspot.com/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool site he has there...


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I have wondered about that plane. I have only seen one pic of that variant and its from life magazine. Its a glorious black n white of the plane in flight over NYC. The picture hangs in the men's room of the Lucky Dill in palm harbor fl....that is one awesome model. Thank you for breaking your rule


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The-Nightsky said:


> I have wondered about that plane. I have only seen one pic of that variant and its from life magazine. Its a glorious black n white of the plane in flight over NYC. The picture hangs in the men's room of the Lucky Dill in palm harbor fl....that is one awesome model. Thank you for breaking your rule


:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> Holy crud! I think this is the guy!!
> 
> http://sky-sovereign-dc-4e.blogspot.com/













Wow! That thing is _incredible!!!_


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! That thing is _incredible!!!_


Perfesser, you really have to see it in person and hear him tell the tale of the build to fully appreciate it. At one point, I think he was about to cry. He got a huge ovation. I never saw that at a meeting, before. 

:wave:


----------

